# HD Graphics P630 - transcoding test?



## Janusz (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi All,

I need a hardware box with video transcoding capabilities. The Xeon E3's P630 graphics processor supports Quick Sync Video which would be most helpful. I've read up on the support and it appears that FreeBSD 11 added support for Kaby Lake generation graphics chips. Specifically, the drm-kmod metaport is what I need.

Once I've acquired the box, I'd like to quickly test whether hardware acceleration works as expected under FreeBSD 12. What's the best way to do this without deploying the target application (which would incur substantial configuration....)? So far what comes to mind is ffmpeg executed via command line, but that would likely SHOW support not necessarily TEST it?

If I could throw a load at it and somehow determine that the transcoding is hardware accelerated, that would be best. Any experiences worth sharing?

Thanks,
Janusz


----------

